# World's Ugliest Woman!



## NoCode8511 (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally, something my tiny dick can destroy. I would wreck that haha.


----------



## charley (Sep 14, 2012)

----That overbite might feel real nice on your 'JOHNSON'.......ya never know...


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 14, 2012)

ive seen worse at the 711 around 11pm


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Let the Capt'n look at her and he'll never make it to 40 LHJO


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)

how are her tits at least


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd pound it.  I bet she'd be nice and tight and feeling her pelvis shatter under you would be too hot!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2012)

Eventually Miss Velasquez realised  the people issuing the hurtful comments online were just cowards hiding  behind a computer screen. 

'At  the end of the day, these are just words,' Miss Velasquez told Dr Drew.  'If they are so proud, then they should show their face.'

Lizzie Velasquez was born without adipose tissue, meaning she has no body fat and, despite eating up to 60 small meals a day, remains at a delicate 4.4stone (58lbs).


​


she has no fat cells... maybe they should inject whatever she has into the lard asses that use fat tractors. ​


----------



## NoCode8511 (Sep 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Eventually Miss Velasquez realised  the people issuing the hurtful comments online were just cowards hiding  behind a computer screen.
> 
> 'At  the end of the day, these are just words,' Miss Velasquez told Dr Drew.  'If they are so proud, then they should show their face.'
> 
> ...



I just posted what I looked like on ASF. Oh, and negged.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 14, 2012)

She has eyes like a syberian huskie. One blue and one brown.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> I just posted what I looked like on ASF. Oh, and negged.



the only thing smaller than your dick must be your neg power it was -9899. now it's even less.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Sep 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the only thing smaller than your dick must be your neg power it was -9899. now it's even less.



You sensitive or is it that time of the month?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2012)

you have to wonder why her parents haven't done more to reduce the social rejection she faces by fixing her teeth or getting her a glass eye. maybe it's just her choice but it seems there would be surgical options.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> You sensitive or is it that time of the month?



i just posted what her opinion is of haters and made a crack about fat asses. you're the one that started bleeding.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)

wait... No fat = no tits or ass.... I'm out of here.


----------



## painforgain (Sep 14, 2012)

Messed up shit.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 14, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> wait... No fat = no tits or ass.... I'm out of here.



Lmao!!! Gotta draw the line somewhere !


----------



## SupaSwole (Sep 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> I just posted what I looked like on ASF. Oh, and negged.


Did you really just get into a neg battle with LW??


----------



## sscar (Sep 14, 2012)

be nice guys,just be thankful its not you.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> wait... No fat = no tits or ass.... I'm out of here.



Werd.  I dig a hard body, but that's too much of a good thing.  I might go backdoor on her tho.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like a poster child for The People of Walmart whose genetic tree doesn't fork.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2012)

I read an article about her on CNN. She said that people should stop staring and start understanding.

I thought... Who the hell can stare at that?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Did you really just get into a neg battle with LW??



lol I know, _right?
_


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> *World's Ugliest Woman!*



 

Charla Nash Shows Her Face to Oprah After Being Attacked By A Chimp - YouTube


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn... even my heart isn't black enough to find this funny.

I wouldn't mind showing her a nice night or two... but then again I am more of a man than most.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


>



Awww... The little poppet just wants a little AP!


----------



## cube789 (Sep 15, 2012)

still more jacked n tanned then azza..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> still more jacked n tanned then azza..



Truth


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you have to wonder why her parents haven't done more to reduce the social rejection she faces by fixing her teeth or getting her a glass eye. maybe it's just her choice but it seems there would be surgical options.



Because she'd just look like a mummy with braces and a set of fake AAAA cup tits... and still be rejected. lol

Maybe she just needs to grow some thicker skin..... oh nvm.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 17, 2012)

Pop quizz dickheads, some people have no control over how they look?.i bet your mothers would be proud...


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 17, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Because she'd just look like a mummy with braces and a set of fake AAAA cup tits... and still be rejected. lol
> 
> Maybe she just needs to grow some thicker skin..... oh nvm.



coming from the most attractive man in this world that can do no wrong?.geez cunt lay up a bit...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 18, 2012)

Only a panty waist faggot can't appreciate good cruelty humor.  She's obviously used to it by now, so there's really no harm.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Pop quizz dickheads, some people have no control over how they look?.i bet your mothers would be proud...



This statement is what allows azza to sleep at night. Is your mommy proud azza?


----------



## Supergirl557 (Aug 10, 2013)

FOR ALL OF YOU WHO MADE FUN OF THIS BEAUTIFUL WOMAN OVER A CONDITION SHE CANNOT HELP THAT ANY OF YOU COULD'VE HAD YOU WILL PAY.eye for eye tooth for tooth hand for hand foot for foot


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2013)

you had to search hard to find this thread


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 10, 2013)

Supergirl557 said:


> FOR ALL OF YOU WHO MADE FUN OF THIS BEAUTIFUL WOMAN OVER A CONDITION SHE CANNOT HELP THAT ANY OF YOU COULD'VE HAD YOU WILL PAY.eye for eye tooth for tooth hand for hand foot for foot



^^^ bet this ones found pics of herself on "People at Wal-Mart".

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd pee on all ugly women. No one should be exempted from a Golden Shower... WHITE POWER


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 10, 2013)

Saney said:


> I'd pee on all ugly women. No one should be exempted from a Golden Shower... WHITE POWER


White power.


----------



## M-Way (Aug 10, 2013)

Ugly isn't a word I would apply at all, she wears her malformity with grace, that is beautiful.


----------



## M-Way (Aug 10, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Pop quizz dickheads, some people have no control over how they look?.i bet your mothers would be proud...



This!


----------



## M-Way (Aug 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> you have to wonder why her parents haven't done more to reduce the social rejection she faces by fixing her teeth or getting her a glass eye. maybe it's just her choice but it seems there would be surgical options.



She's done her hair nicely and wears earings that she likes.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 10, 2013)

Saney said:


> I'd pee on all ugly women. No one should be exempted from a Golden Shower... WHITE POWER



WHITE POWDER!

I'll do a few rails!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 11, 2013)

Supergirl557 said:


> FOR ALL OF YOU WHO MADE FUN OF THIS BEAUTIFUL WOMAN OVER A CONDITION SHE CANNOT HELP THAT ANY OF YOU COULD'VE HAD YOU WILL PAY.eye for eye tooth for tooth hand for hand foot for foot


interesting that you dug up this thread for your first post, are you the person in the photo or know the person in the photo?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 12, 2013)

Supergirl557 said:


> FOR ALL OF YOU WHO MADE FUN OF THIS BEAUTIFUL WOMAN OVER A CONDITION SHE CANNOT HELP THAT ANY OF YOU COULD'VE HAD YOU WILL PAY.eye for eye tooth for tooth hand for hand foot for foot



Negged.


----------



## M-Way (Aug 12, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Negged.


  Why?


----------



## SupaSwole (Aug 12, 2013)

SupaSwole said:


> Did you really just get into a neg battle with LW??


Negged agian almost a year later .


----------



## NoCode8511 (Aug 12, 2013)

SupaSwole said:


> Negged agian almost a year later .



I'm so upset...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 12, 2013)

did some one tell a bunch of Mexican children theres candy inside her?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2013)

Closest thing to necrophilia without actually banging a smelly, 2 week old partially decomposed corpse, the only part of the experience lacking is feeling the worms and other insects beneath her skin...and getting puffs of rancid fumes as you inadvertently bust open gas filled fissures in her vag and press on her abdomen....


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

I've seen way worse


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 22, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Closest thing to necrophilia without actually banging a smelly, 2 week old partially decomposed corpse, the only part of the experience lacking is feeling the worms and other insects beneath her skin...and getting puffs of rancid fumes as you inadvertently bust open gas filled fissures in her vag and press on her abdomen....



Wow, sounds like you are speaking from experience there, buddy.


----------

